# Why does the classified search page take so long to load?



## icydog (Sep 27, 2008)

I lost patience with the classified ads. It takes forever to get a page to change and to do a filtered search---takes eons. Is it me or is this a problem others are having viewing the new classified ads?  Please let me know. Thanks


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 28, 2008)

perhaps an example of the search you are trying to do would allow us to provide a better answer for you.

It takes less than 5 seconds now to return each and every ad in the system via the search option.

I am sorry, but if that is too long for you...then there is little we can do to improve on that.


----------

